# hp color LaserJet 1600



## emulaux (29 Février 2008)

bonjour j'ai plusieurs pc et 2 mac chez moi 
j'ai une imprimante commune en réseau avec un server print d link
j'arrive a voir mon imprimante avec mon mac mais je n'ai pas trouvé de driver pour cette imprimante hp color laserjet 1600 avez-vous une technique ou quelque chose

si je partage mon imprimante avec windows je peux y avoir accès sur mon mac merci


----------



## Gidéhef (29 Février 2008)

Regarde là !


----------



## emulaux (2 Mars 2008)

merci 
mais je n'ai rien compris  tous cela en anglais 
vous pouvez m'aider c'est gratuit ou pas


----------



## Gidéhef (3 Mars 2008)

Oui, c'est gratuit.
Il faut installer trois trucs : gostscript correspondant à sa version de système, Foomatic-RIP qui installe un environnement d'impression spécifique, et foo2zjs qui est le pilote. Et ensuite ton imprimante devrait être reconnue.
Dans le paquet Foomatic-Rip il y a une petite séquence d'initialisation qui est nécessaire à un  certain nombre de modèles d'imprimantes HP au moment où on les allume, mais je crois que ce n'est pas nécessaire pour la hp color laserjet 1600.http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/macosx/foomatic-rip-2008-01-30.dmg


----------



## emulaux (15 Mars 2008)

merci encore mais je ne comprend tjr pas il y a des ligne de commande pour les console linux mais pas pour mac je ne trouve pas pourriez-vous me donnée les lien merci beaucoups


----------



## Gidéhef (16 Mars 2008)

Il faut installer d'abord Ghostscript.
Ensuite, il faut installer Foomatic .
Puis, il faut lancer l'installation de  foo2zjs. 
Au cours de cette dernière installation, la fenêtre du terminal s'ouvre. Sur le curseur qui clignote, il faut donner le mot de passe de session suivi de "enter".
La liste des imprimantes supportée s'affiche, avec un numéro d'ordre pour chacune. Il faut donner, sur le curseur, le numéro d'ordre de son imprimante, suivi de enter.
Quand la séquence est terminée, quitter le terminal et aller dans >préférences système>imprimantes et fax pour sélectionner l'imprimante HP LaserJet 1600 et créer sa file d'attente avec le bon pilote.


----------



## emulaux (30 Mars 2008)

voila merci bcp ça marche super je vous remercie


----------



## Gidéhef (3 Avril 2008)

C'est bien !
Depuis MacOS 10.5.2, ça ne marche plus lorsqu'on relie l'imprimante à une borne Airport Express, alors que sous Tiger, ça fonctionne parfaitement ! Dommage !


----------



## esteam (26 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur le forum. j'ai un mac OS 10.5.5 avec une Imprimante HP 1600. j'ai bien suivi la procédure d'installation de Gidéhef. l'imprimante à bien été reconnu. le seul problème est qu'elle imprime en N&B pas en couleur.
si quelqu'un à une idée

Merci


----------



## Gidéhef (27 Septembre 2008)

Essaye d'envoyer un message directement à emulaux, puisque ça marche chez lui !


----------



## mezzanine (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai tout bien fait ce que Gidehef a dit, l'imprimante ne marche qu'en NB, c'est quand meme un vrai mystère. Si  Emulaux est bien 10.5, branché en USB, je ne pense pas qu'il va pouvoir nous aider si ça marche...Vraiment besoin que cela fonctionne, si qqn peut aider...HP n'aime pas les mac....


----------

